# Got my brand new smoker today with Qview



## ugaboz (Jul 13, 2011)

55 gallon drum custom built.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 13, 2011)

Congrats!!

  Looks great!!

  Craig


----------



## meateater (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome, I see it has a smoker refreshment opening device. Welcome to the ugly side.


----------



## teeznuts (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice!! lets see something smoked on it.


----------



## ugaboz (Jul 13, 2011)

okay let ya know how it works saturday
 


meateater said:


> Awesome, I see it has a smoker refreshment opening device. Welcome to the ugly side.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks great. Can't wait to see how it smokes.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jul 14, 2011)

meateater said:


> Awesome, I see it has a smoker refreshment opening device. Welcome to the ugly side.




 AWESOME!!


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 14, 2011)

thats a good lookn ugly


----------



## alelover (Jul 14, 2011)

I guess it's a GLDS sunman. It is kinda pretty.


----------



## daddydon (Jul 14, 2011)

Man me being a DAWG fan let me tell you ...I'm sitting here like uga  waiting for a bag of ice....My man that is sweet ....


----------



## roller (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice...


----------



## realtorterry (Jul 14, 2011)

Very Nice


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome to the Drum Corp. Load her up and send some Q-view.

Don't you think it needs some company? Start a collection,learn how with several units(eitherUDS or something else).Then start showing us your delites!


----------



## ugaboz (Jul 14, 2011)

yes sir
 


daddydon said:


> Man me being a DAWG fan let me tell you ...I'm sitting here like uga  waiting for a bag of ice....My man that is sweet ....


----------



## ugaboz (Jul 14, 2011)

you are too funny

 


meateater said:


> Awesome, I see it has a smoker refreshment opening device. Welcome to the ugly side.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice drum, there a very efficient way to go.


----------



## ugaboz (Jul 14, 2011)

great pic and will do


oldschoolbbq said:


> Welcome to the Drum Corp. Load her up and send some Q-view.
> 
> Don't you think it needs some company? Start a collection,learn how with several units(eitherUDS or something else).Then start showing us your delites!


----------



## tndrew (Jul 22, 2011)

Go Dawgs!!!!! Love it


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 23, 2011)

Dude that's Beautiful!  NO WAY you can list that as a UDS!!!!...JJ


----------



## bigeyedavid (Jul 23, 2011)

Lookin good


----------



## tndrew (Aug 8, 2011)

Boz, i gotta know where did you get it, I gotta have one.... will go great smokin for all these UT fans here in Nashville.


----------



## icemanrrc (Aug 9, 2011)

Great looking rig right there!!! Go Dawgs!!!!


----------

